# Events in northampton



## Emilymarie (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone know of any meetings/events in northampton? I can't seem to find anything?! Thanks!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi EmilyMarie

I would be interested if you do find something because I live in Northampton as well


----------



## Emilymarie (Jul 23, 2013)

Ill let you know if I do!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you and welcome to the forum. Did you know that there is a forum meet in Birmingham in September?  I usually go to that one


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2013)

It looks like there is a active local group of Diabetes UK - 

http://www.northampton.diabetesukgroup.org/home/home.asp


----------



## Emilymarie (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Jenny


----------

